# german climber looking 4work



## climbingeddy (Mar 19, 2006)

*treeclimber looking 4work*

top-gun climber looking 4work over the summer(until sept-oct)


----------



## chtreeservice (Mar 19, 2006)

*CH tree service*

i am interested in your abbilities i have a long term position available in greensboro ga and offer good pay and possibly health insurance i called and left you a message if you are interested please call me at 706 474-4639


----------



## Treeman14 (Mar 19, 2006)

*You're hired*

When can you start? I've been looking for you. We've been in business 20+ years in Florida north of Tampa. We offer top wages, (possibly a percentage of gross sales), Fully paid health insurance, Paid holidays, Paid vacation, Paid sick days, friendly, safe, and efficient work environment, newer tools and equipment, year-round full-time work, and an easy-going boss. 

Call me if you're interested. 813-973-1931 Brett


----------



## timbertree (Mar 20, 2006)

If your interested in moving to Pennsylvania, give me a call 717-653-8543. Looking to hire an experienced climber, year round work.


----------



## Treeman14 (Mar 22, 2006)

Eddy,

You failed to mention that you do not posess the required documentation to legally work in the USA. :jawdrop: That may not be a problem for some employers, but for me that's a deal-buster.


----------



## wangle (Apr 19, 2006)

*still looking for work in the US?*

Hello,

Are you still looking for work in the US? There is a full-time position available in Southern Oregon with competive salary. Would consider going through visa process for the right person. I am currently in Europe (Czech Republic) and could interview you.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Keith Wangle


----------



## climbingeddy (May 4, 2006)

2


----------



## treesrus (May 7, 2006)

*tree climber needed in Newport News, Va*

I am seaking a motivated tree climber who can saport a large crew, be dependable and drug free.

we have too much large equipment to list and great pay to offer year round.

call tree-r-us,inc. @ (757)5940500 or bud @7578760553


----------

